# Rob's Powerlifting Log



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right. Got another log running on a different site but thought I'd put one up here too to show prep for upcoming competitions.

I started powerlifting in January after arsing about for a few years. My first competition was in May and I did a 160 squat, 90 Bench and 170 deadlift. I entered In the 93kg class. Throughout the year I've pretty much been on a constant bulk, going from 12,7 to 14,3 which I sit at now.

My next competition is 7 weeks away in the gbpf division. In order to qualify for the nationals I'll need to hit a 545mg total. This is well beyond me. So after chatting with a pal I've decided to cut to enter the 83kg class. I'm about 25% bf so I shouldn't really be losing much muscle. Also the qualifying total is 505 which is well in me.

With that in mind I'll be running a keto diet. It Would be amazing if I could cut to 83kg in that time but I'd say 2014 is more of a realistic target. Diet wise I'll be hitting about 200/200g pro/fat and 30g carbs. On training days there will be an extra 50g of carbs. Training wise I'll be using wendlers powerlifting version. I like to film session's so there will be plenty of videos up.

Thanks for reading


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

In


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Food for the day. Been fine up until now. Hungry!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts today. Nothing mad. Just working up to 85% of original 1rm. Done off one inch blocks that will basically put me at the Right height come competition time. Form needs a lot of work too.

115 x 5, 122.5 x 5 and 130 x 5


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats and Bench 3x5

Squats. Numerous warmups then 107.5kg, 115kg and 122.5. Form Went a little at end. Have a tendency to fall forward.

Bench. 70, 75, 80. Something miraculous is gonna have to happen to be doing 110kg paused on comp day.

Aim to be doing 185dl and 175 squat. If the west riding lads and Jim and co. Can fix form then I'll be laughing. I know were my faults lie in deadlifts now so hoping I can smash them!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts. 115 x 5, 122.5 x 5, 130 x 5. Done.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Subbed actually was thinking of trying something like this pretty chuffed with the qualification targets squat bench dead total 507kg at 82kilo body weight,

Good look mate what's your training routine ?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Think might help if your bench is laggin mine was the same stuck on 114kg x 4 then improved by watching the video now at 130kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> Subbed actually was thinking of trying something like this pretty chuffed with the qualification targets squat bench dead total 507kg at 82kilo body weight,
> 
> Good look mate what's your training routine ?


Thanks for subbing. I appreciate all the support I get. Training is usually mixed. In May I peaked to my comp. Atm I'm running wendler upto it. Week 1 3x3, week 2 3x5, week 3 531, week 4 deload, repeat. (Comp is second deload ). Work off percentages. Weighed myself yesterday and I'm down 3lb! Really Hope I can hit 83kg.

Thanks too for that video. I'll give it a watch.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

you've done some great work with your lifts mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> you've done some great work with your lifts mate


Thanks buddy. I'm Still not Happy at all but coming from 110s, (comp legit) 90b and 140dl at start of year is progress I guess. I am part of a team now and there are some serious lifters in it which means I'm some way behind.

Made conscious decision to cut from 93 to 83 as I'm really taking this serious now. Started off a bit of fun but want to Make British classic now so cutting down. Deadlift needs work. Training with some top lads though so Hope I can Make progress. I WILL get a 200kg dl in the next year!!!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

All the best with this one mate. You still using the personal coach?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> All the best with this one mate. You still using the personal coach?


I was doing for a couple of months but had a blip with my bipolar and was out a couple of weeks so decided to roll on my own. Train with a load of lads too with West Riding Powerlifting team so never short of advice. Just trying to take other slowly


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> Think might help if your bench is laggin mine was the same stuck on 114kg x 4 then improved by watching the video now at 130kg


Watched it. Really really Looking forward to benching now. My elbows flare real bad and I don't pull the bar apart. If that helps then I'll go nuts. Haha

Example of how bad it is!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heavy squat and Bench day. Bench is doing my fecking head in again. So Bloody inconsistent. Always ****ing about with different grip width. Can't wait to train with jim, sob and their pal. Hopefully sort me out. New techniques did feck all!.

Anyway, squats.

107.5 x 5

122.5 x 3

137.5 x 1

150 x 1 (video)






Form ain't Great but I've 6 weeks to sort it. Have a tendency to collapse forward.

Bench. ****e! Gotta get this **** sorted.

70 x 5

80 x 3

90 x 1

100 x 1

107.5 x f. Was a pb attempt. ****! Thought I had it then stalled. Legs Went to **** and lost all tightness. Elbows flaring too.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Just found this log now and have subbed to it.

Perhaps we can compare notes, because I started Wendler 5/3/1 Boring But Big a few weeks ago.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Just found this log now and have subbed to it.
> 
> Perhaps we can compare notes, because I started Wendler 5/3/1 Boring But Big a few weeks ago.


Cheers for following fella. Appreciate all the support I get


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Boom! I have been watching @jimmyf deadlift pb video, admiring the explosion and pull from the floor. I Just sort of lift it. Realised **** had to change. So Went in tonight aggressive as **** and pulled it off the floor as opposed to lifting it. Results. A Nice big pb!  all I need now is to be told my form is half decent. Haha. You miss the locking out but don't worry, it's there!

bar x 5

50 x 5

75 x 5

115 x 5

130 x 3

145 x 1

160 x 1

180 x 1PB

190 x f






Bench

Bar x 7

50 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 3

90 x 1

107.5 x f. Not in me today.

Very Very Happy though. Four weeks til comp and feeling strong. Can't wait to train with Jim, sob and macca on Wednesday


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim and Co. Come away a bit wiser Hopefully. Did following:

110 x 5

140 x 2

155 x 1

During 140+ I was falling forward really bad and not focussing.

165 x f terrible. Lost all tightness and focus

Swapped to one of maccas belts at this stage. Was super super tight.

165 x f

Looked at this point to alter start. I was breaking at knees and not hips. So tried sitting back into it more and not going as deep. Felt so much better

130 x 4

130 x 4

And that's that. Gonna do my best to get down every weds squatting. Also ordering a new belt. Get a decent one as lads said mine is gash. Lol.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats. Sorted sticking **** out and breaking at hips, not knees. Still need to sort this issue with my chest collapsing though. Managing to push against belt though which helps. Think if I sort elbows out, the rest will follow. Issue with sprained thumb though which runs all way up arm which is effecting my grip. Also need to tighten belt up or Jim and co will be bollocking me. Haha.

110 x 5

125 x 3

140 x 1

150 x 1

bench. Trying to sort this too. Doing best to keep super tight throughout lats and legs. Deffo something I need to work on though.

70 x 5

80 x 3

90 x 1

90 x 1 paused

95 x 1 paused fail

Four weeks til comp. Gonna start doing paused sets on every Bench session now.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Couple of videos. Always record to Check form etc

180Kg dl PB last monday






160Kg comp squat pb






105Kg Bench pb


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

new totals I'm gonna work off for final three weeks are:

Squat: 170

Bench: 110

Deadlift: 190

tonight is 3x3. Oats, whey, drive, monster energy, lift!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, what a difference a few hours Make. Owe Mrs for telling me to get **** out of house and t gym.

Squats 3x3

Bar x many x 3

70 x 5 x 2

100 x 5

looked at form at this stage. I fixed breaking at the hips but I wasn't pushing knees out. So welm looked at that and did a load of stretching! Gonna do stretching and foam work every day!

working sets

130 x 3

145 x 3 (oops. This Should have been final set)

150 x 3






160 x 1 joint pb. Felt bloody good! Struggled with 150 x 1 on Sunday!






165 x 1. PB! Yeah man. Felt Great. Stuck a little but did it!






Then did 110 x 5 paused at the bottom. Gonna try do three sets of this as assistance. Bench assistance will be cgbp and dips. Deads will be t bars and chins.

So session done and Feel Great for it. Hopefully day by day things will improve. Re weight I've three weeks to comp. Sacking off cutting. Gonna eat and Smash some pbs! Then chill til Xmas and hit the diet in January with a view to 83kg next comp. Tbh I'm moving away from wanting to lift at the classic. I want to set pbs! I Just felt pressure as most lads in team will make classic. If I cut I want to do it to look good and then build from there. Won't get carried away though. Take it as it comes.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice work bobby. You've come a long way. I have you smash the comp


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice work bobby. You've come a long way. I have you smash the comp


Thanks pal. Heads a bit fcuked atm so did well considering. Amazing how a bit of tweaking has sorted me


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench tonight. Plan was Bench, paused, cgbp. Having issues with elbow again though. When lowering bar down my left elbow feels so weak to the point that I have Very little control of it! Then it moves to a dull ache all down arm to thumb. Therefore No extra work done today. Just 3x3. Hoping rest will sort it as I've been benching 2x a week recently which I think May be the reason!

Bar x 2

40 x 4

60 x 4

Working sets

85 x 3

90 x 3

95 x 3 Rep pb. 






My rom is absolutely massive! Need to get my chest up more. Doing my best but it's poor. If I can get it up more then I'm thinking I'll be benching more. Need to get this elbow sorted though so I can get more on bar!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts. Felt heavy today. No real drive when going up. Don't think booze last Night helped!

bar x many

50 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 1

145 x 3

152.5 x 3

162.5 x 3 rep pb

182.5 pb attempt x 2 fail.

Tbar rows

60 + tbar x 3 x 10

chins

5 3 3


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats. **** compared to last week. Rushing too much and little control when dropping. Also tweaked my back but will be reyt in a few days.

Squats:

Warmups

130 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 3

Messed up. Should have been 122.5, 132.5 and 140. Dumbasss!!!!!!

paused sets

120 x 5

130 x 5

absolute killer. Legs are I'm agony now.

done.

Whole session wasn't as fluid or smooth as last week. Rushing too much and not taking enough time between reps. No wonder I've hurt my back. Great to see jim and sob smashing so serious weight though. Love it! 531 next week. Gonna Smash some heavy **** and get slapped about!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest session. Decided to alter a few things. Widest I've ever gripped is little finger on smooth part of bar. Tried middle finger on it tonight.

Did a few warmups and I Didn't like it. Very uncomfortable tbh. So switched to wedding finger. That Felt really good. Then lifted:

80 x 5

85 x 5

90 x 5 feeling Strong!

Paused work

90 x 1

95 x 1 pb!

97.5 x 1 bigger pb. Lol

Rack press (2 board or so)

90 x 1

100 x 1 pb

110 x f. Had it in me. Lowered fine but paused too long on catchers.

All in all though I'm feckin chuffed with how that Went. New grip is Great. Can't wait to go for 1rm next week on 531

Lifts at comp will be 92.5 (comp pb ), 97.5 then 100kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Back Still niggling from last week so Didn't want to risk injury with deadlifts. So took sobs approach of you don't break records by being a pussy and did Bench loaded up on taurine, caffeine and diadepam

Struggled from start as nobody to lift bar. Therefore I was in limbo. Right **** to get off. Actually having the press it which was knocking energy out of me. Lowering it made it worst so stuck on high pin and did the best I could

bar x many x 2

40 x 5

60 x 3

77.5 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 1






105 x 1 joint pb






107.5 fail






Really interested in people's views on this. Strength off the chest is fine. It's tri lockout killing me. Tri strength is embarrassing!

Really Nice to be doing 100kg easy. Well and truly smashed that plateau

Paused

95 x 1 joint pb






100 x 1 on! (if it counts as a pass??????)






pin press

100 x 1

105 x 1 pb

107.5 fail. Couldn't even get off top pins. If I'd a spotter I know I'd do it!!!! Failed at bottom


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What a crazy Night. **** myself up with a terrible squat. Thank **** I had the catchers or I'd be injured badly. ****ed off full stop with squats. Not keeping knees out. Unforgiving at this weight for me and so annoying this close to comp. Macca qnd Jim wouldn't have Let it happen!

122.5 x 5

140 x 3






155 x 1






162.5 fail. Fell forward and subsequently threw bar over head!

160 x 1






162.5 x 1






Also ****ed off with depth. Not getting deep enough!!!!! :banghead:

Bench. Things picked up here. Hitting it every session for 5 sessions and it's paid off. 

77.5 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 1

107.5 x 1 pb! Boom!!!!!






Still super annoyed with squats though!!!!!!

so comp next sat. No more squats or Bench til then. Time to rest.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Openers for next week. May change dependant on how week pans out.

Bench gym 1rm 100kg. Comp 90kg

92.5Kg, 97.5kg 102.5kg

Squat gym 1rm 165kg. Gym 160

145kg, 155, 165

deads gym 180, comp 170

150, 170, 180

Thoughts? Too conservative Maybe?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts and Bench.

Wanted to see how deads were having had two weeks off with kidney. Happy. Played around with belt to see what worked best as I haven't used with deads yet.

Various warm ups then worked up to opener.

Bar x many

50 x 5

70 x 3

100 x 3

120 x 1

140 x 1

150 opener x 1 belt mid height.

150 x 1 belt low.

150 x 1 beltless.

150 x 1 belt high. Felt Very good and tight

160 x 1 belt high.

Stopped there. Got a good number in me on day. 150, 172.5comp pb, 180

Bench. Worked up to opener Of 90 x 1. Told when they say 'press' it lowers a bit then goes up. Told it could be a fail. Be interested in @jimmyf and @Greyphantom view on this. First I've heard of it.....

So That's it. Stretching in week then squats on weds with macca and co. Feeling good. Roll on next sat


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

**** **** bollocks! out of comp. What a waste of four months. Lower back injury. Told to rest for three weeks. Health is more important so I'm not risking it. Will compete next spring. Fcuk it!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sorry to hear your injury news mate but yes that would be a fail... if you dip it slightly and press thats a technical fail... experience talking here


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> sorry to hear your injury news mate but yes that would be a fail... if you dip it slightly and press thats a technical fail... experience talking here


Good job I'm injured then Eh mate. Time to improve


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

First session back. Treating this week as a deload week so nothing serious. Just lightweight and about hitting gym again. Real routine starts next week so bare with me.

Bench 3x5 at 65kg

Done!

back Felt OK doing work. Just twinges when in bed and twisting really. Hoping to hit squats Thursday for a light session. Touch wood I'll all be healed up by then.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Diet first. I'm cutting down to 83kg. Been doing so for two weeks since coming off some tablets for medical reasons. In that time I've Gone from 14,4 to 13,9. So I'm 9lb off my goal. I was Very bloated and tbh a fat **** at higher weight.

Going to 13st will bring confidence up as well as my placing in divisional comps. Mainly though it's a personal thing. Tbh I'm Just Happy that I'm in control of weight now and not pills. I follow a high fat and protein diet with carbs around training.

Squats. Nervous because of back but feels OK at min...

Bar x many x 2

50 x 3

70 x 3

100 x 2

110 x 1

120 x 1

120 x 1

questionable depth. Need to get it sorted. Wednesday evenings will get that back in order.

Diet first. I'm cutting down to 83kg. Been doing so for two weeks since coming off some tablets for medical reasons. In that time I've Gone from 14,4 to 13,9. So I'm 9lb off my goal. I was Very bloated and tbh a fat **** at higher weight.

Going to 13st will bring confidence up as well as my placing in divisional comps. Mainly though it's a personal thing. Tbh I'm Just Happy that I'm in control of weight now and not pills. I follow a high fat and protein diet with carbs around training.

Squats. Nervous because of back but feels OK at min...

Bar x many x 2

50 x 3

70 x 3

100 x 2

110 x 1

120 x 1

120 x 1

questionable depth. Need to get it sorted. Wednesday evenings will get that back in order.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench 5x3 at 90kg then 3x2 at 90kg. Should be 8x3 reps but failed. Hard Bloody work!

3 board press 70 x 5. 80 x 2sets x 4 reps then 1x3. Should be 4x5. Strange. Felt Strong but tri failed at final lockout on each fail. Power off board was great.

Seated Oh press. Plan was standing but no room in garage so have to do seated. Huge shock. I'm terrible. Shoulders are weak as ****. Should be wendler 3x5 but did 3x4 with a pathetic 30kg. Gonna take tome to perfect this!

Lat pd omitted due to niggling back Still.

So first session done. Was solid. Blowing outta my ****. Can Only get better.

squats tomorrow with ray tugly and macca and co. Off for some food now!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wendler squats tonight. 65% 75 and 85 of a working set of 148kg. 1rm is 165 but he says to knock 10% off it. Gonna follow to book. No ****ing about.

95 x 5

110 x 5

125 x 5. Last one Felt ****ing hard so was a bit dejected tbh. Did what I had to though so **** it

110 3x3 paused. Worked on keeping chest tight and up and it helped. Also great to see big Jim Smash his pb. 

Would have loved to have his inzer singlet but I ain't that big. Haha.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench tonight. Still shagged from Tuesday session. Major pec doms! Haha.

3 x 5 flat Bench 62.5, 72.5, 82.5

skulls 6 x 10 15kg. Didn't have a clue about weight. Was ****. 25/30 kg next week

Rear db flyes 3x10 7.5kg. Last couple of reps were tough

Seated rows 2x8 50kg. Should be 5x8 but fxuking back twinging. Doing my head in now tbh.

Done. A lot of volume. Way more than I'm used to hence major doms. Back is getting annoying. Hoping to deadlift next weekend if all heals OK!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Really Happy with tonight's session. Train with my mate so Easy to get motivated.

Bench 8x3 at 90kg. Missed these reps last week so chuffed with progress.

3Board press 2x5 then 2x4 at 80kg. Tri gave out on last two sets

Lat pd. Poor! 4x5 at 40kg. Struggled so bad. Just can't engage my lats. They are the huge lagging bodypart on me. Hoping hitting these get them built up though

Seated press 3x5. Pis$ this week. 1Rep test next week so time will Tell how Strong I am. 25, 30, 32.5.

Working off 40kg 1rm which I'm positive will change next week.


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

This the same rob from the locker room forum?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kroc said:


> This the same rob from the locker room forum?


No fella not me


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> No fella not me


As in the Protein Works "locker room"?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kroc said:


> As in the Protein Works "locker room"?


No fella



John Andrew said:


> Mate, Looks to me as though you have the bar on your neck when you squat. The bar needs to be across the shoulders and a lot of the the weight is carried by hands and wrists. Get this position correct, you will never fall forward. Good luck and get strong! Regards John


Cheers for that. I'll give it a blast tomorrow and sort it out!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi mate. Your back sounds really weak compared to the rest of you


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Hi mate. Your back sounds really weak compared to the rest of you


It's terrible mate. Really bad. Can't even tense lats because nothing is there! Deadlifts I'm shocking too. 180Kg pb whereas squat is about 165 and Bench prob 110 now.

Hoping this new assistance work from wendler helps sort that issue out. Tbh though I do lat pd at home and it's hard to pin legs down. Last set wasn't too bad when they were held down. Also first back session in a month so Hope that has something to do with it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> It's terrible mate. Really bad. Can't even tense lats because nothing is there! Deadlifts I'm shocking too. 180Kg pb whereas squat is about 165 and Bench prob 110 now.
> 
> Hoping this new assistance work from wendler helps sort that issue out. Tbh though I do lat pd at home and it's hard to pin legs down. Last set wasn't too bad when they were held down. Also first back session in a month so Hope that has something to do with it


I recommedn doing as many chins as you can everytime you go in the gym without hittin


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

John Andrew said:


> Mate, Looks to me as though you have the bar on your neck when you squat. The bar needs to be across the shoulders and a lot of the the weight is carried by hands and wrists. Get this position correct, you will never fall forward. Good luck and get strong! Regards John


Not everyone can low bar the bar squatting mate, there is deffo no right or wrong way...I high bar and can shift decent weight, Ive tried low bar and it just doesn't work for me, I train with Rob fairly often and he's doing well just nailing his technique, placement and movement still, when he does nail it, he will start moving well towards bigger weights.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> It's terrible mate. Really bad. Can't even tense lats because nothing is there! Deadlifts I'm shocking too. 180Kg pb whereas squat is about 165 and Bench prob 110 now.
> 
> Hoping this new assistance work from wendler helps sort that issue out. Tbh though I do lat pd at home and it's hard to pin legs down. Last set wasn't too bad when they were held down. Also first back session in a month so Hope that has something to do with it


trouble with a journal on here Rob is you get too many conflicting opinions, some know what their talking about others dont pal, see you tomorrow soft lad.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> trouble with a journal on here Rob is you get too many conflicting opinions, some know what their talking about others dont pal, see you tomorrow soft lad.


See you tomorrow pal. Didn't know chap Meant low bar. Thought Just shifting a little. Tried it before and couldn't do. Lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats tonight with Jim and co. form Still needs work re keeping knees out but I'm Still making progress.

3X5 today.

105

120

135 video






Paused 2x3

90

110

Done. Had to miss sldl because had to get home. Overall I'm fairly Happy with it. Need to sort walkout out, knees out and Bloody stretch more! Gonna stretch all Week to video I've been given and Smash 1 Rep next week


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench 3x3

70

80

90

Sling on

90

100

110 x 2






wow! 1rm is 107.5. Felt amazing with it on

Ez skulls

6x10 at 25kg

Seated rows 4x8. 40 x 2 then 60 x 2

rear db raise 3x10 at 7.5kg

Good session. Loved using sling. Hopefully It'll aid my Bench. 110Kg Felt Bloody heavy with it over me though!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts today. Was nervous after 6 weeks off them due to injury but did what I had to. Ripping it off floor more which I'm Happy with but hips rising too fast imo. Need to keep ass down more I'd say.

3x3

115

130

145






Fronties. Starting from scratch with these as never done. 3x5

40Kg






So 3x3 done. No issues. After 531 next week I'll be using my 1rm instead of 90%. Then gradually build up from there. Gonna hit big numbers in 2014!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Weird session. Wasn't feeling it at all. Felt like **** and not motivated. THEN two bananas and red bull sorted me out big time. Haha. Felt well good in half hour.

Bench 8x3 90kg. Cheers Jim for little tip other day. Getting chest out and really driving those legs helped massively. No missed reps. 

Board press omitted due to 1rm Oh Press day. Wanted tri to be fresh (ish) Haha.

seated bb Oh press 30x 5, 35 x 3, 40 x 1 joint pb

50 x 1

60 x 1 feeling heavy

62.5 x 1

super Happy with that. Absolutely Smashed them! Feeling Very Very Strong in triceps .

Lat pd 4x5

40 60 60 60

Done. Great session.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats. Tried insoles for first time. Felt weird to start with. Can't wait for proper squat shoes from Santa. 

Anyway onto squats.

110 x 5

125 x 3

140 x 1 done what I had to

150 x 1






155 x 1. Didn't attempt. Unracked but was all over so Didn't attempt fully.

Paused 115kg 3x3

****ed off but done what was needed so fcuk it.

Sldl. Advice needed. Never really done. Stayed as stifflegged as possible but Dunno if it was enough

3x5

70, 90, 100Video


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah man. Made up for being disapointed yesterday. 531 Bench today

72.5

82.5

92.5 x 1 onwards

102.5

107.5 joint pb

Sling on 110

115

120! Super Happy. Thought I lost it but pulled it back. If I can Just get rom down by raising chest more then I'm on for a 130kg. Feels soooooo heavy coming down on me though!






skulls 6x10

25

Seated row 4x8 ss rear db lat 3x10

60 & 10


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts. 531

120 x 5

137.5 x 3

150 x 1

160 x 1

175 x 1






185 x 1 (+5kg pb  )






190 x no chance! Couldn't even get it off the floor. Was shagged!.

fronties. 3X5

50kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you all!

Strange this year as I've not had a two week break from lifting. Would Feel **** if I did! This week is a deload so gonna do Oh press Thursday then squats and deadlifts at weekend before hitting it hard again next Monday.

will Also do Bench assistance with oh press but thats it. Gonna eat and drink big this week and enjoy the fact it's a deload.

A few goals for 2014 though!

Smashed 2013 aims by getting on the platform and getting three lifts up a load. So gonna aim for these in 2014.

Squat 180kg

Bench 120kg

Deadlift 210kg

That'll be 510 for me and over the 500 I set myself. Fcuk settling for 500. Got more in me for sure. Just gonna get my head down, not be a pussy and eat big. Here's to 2014. Have a good un!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Boom! Big pb today on Bench. Slingshot has done wonders for strength off chest!

3x3

75

87.5

97.5 x 3 rep pb

105 single

110 single pb! Video

Went for singles with sling after but was goosed.






Skulls 6x10 27.5kg

Seated row 4x8 ss rear db flyes

Done. Chuffed. 112.5 next!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Squats. 3x3 plus singles.

First time in do-wins today. Feel really good. Great support and don't notice the heal.

110

125

140 depth Felt good beside last rep






Onto singles then.

150






160. Depth was touch and go tbh. Happy though as it's heaviest I've done since 165pb with Jim 6 weeks ago.

Left it at that

sldl 3x5 at 100kg. Not hard really. Will up next week.

Plenty of stretching before squats which I've been shown. Deffo helps keep me loose. Just need to keep ontop and keep those Bloody knees pushed out. Now I'm gonna eat big and Smash 170 on singles day in two weeks.

Happy new year to you all!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shoulders today. As shoulders are main work they were switched to the first exercise today instead of third. This way I Felt my tri were way fresher as opposed to doing Bench and board work first.

3x3 plus singles Seated oh press

42.5

47.5

55

Onto singles

60

65 pb!

Bench 8x3

Was gonna pussy down to 80kg from 90kg after oh press but mate told me to stay at 90. After 2 hard sets I Got done what I needed.

90Kg

3board press. 4x5 80kg. Chuffed as I controlled my breathing and Got it done without too much of a struggle after failing a few times the last few sessions.

Lat pd . Sacked these off as I can't do due to having nothing to pin me down. It Just doesn't work without being in a gym

Bent over bb rows to replace lat pd. Open to suggestion on whether this is a suitable replacement or not..........

Nice and easy 4x5 at 50kg

Done. Roll on heavy deads on sat!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Form has really improved over the course of the videos!

For squatting, are you able to get the bar a smidge further down your back? In the earlier vids you were collapsing forwards, this can be symptomatic of having comparatively weaker quads compared to your back. But you were already aware of that.

How "raw" are your competitions? I used to be in BPO and they were anything up to single ply suits, but I know some federations allow only a belt. Do you any knee wraps?

Also (I skipped a couple of pages) do you do much assistance work for squats, ie front squatting. It can be invaluable for form

Good reading!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

big pete said:


> Form has really improved over the course of the videos!
> 
> For squatting, are you able to get the bar a smidge further down your back? In the earlier vids you were collapsing forwards, this can be symptomatic of having comparatively weaker quads compared to your back. But you were already aware of that.
> 
> ...


Cheers fella. I struggle with low bar squats tbh and work with the bar high up. Tried low bar and I Just can't get it to work.

Assistance wise I do sldl and front squats. I'm Also Working on flexibility a lot more and Working on pushing my knees out and keeping chest up.

Fed wise I'm gbpf so I'm allowed a traditional singlet (gonna upgrade to Titan) and knee sleeves which I'm gonna Also buy (sbd ) not allowed wraps or any suits or I'm classed as equipped.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts 3x3

115

135

150

All Felt explosive and easy.

Onto singles

165

175

190 - so fecking close to smashing my 185kg pb from last week. I ripped it off the floor rapidly. Big breath, over bar then bang. Flew up to knees then that was it. I Felt myself starting to hitch so put it down. Two weeks time and I'll Smash that.

Fronties 3x5 at 50kg.

Done. Birthday drinks tonight then I'm off sober for a bit and concentrating on eating well. Can't wait for 531 day now. 200Kg is well in my sight.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench 3x5 off a 1rm of 102 (95% of 107.5)

67.5

77.5

85

paused 3x2

85kg.

Lockouts 3 x 5 secs 115, 120, 125

Skulls 6x10

30

Seated row ss rear db flyes

60 4x8 and 10 3x10


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Back training. **** feeling sorry for myself. Back at it!

squats 3x5

100

120

130

Sldl 3x5

100

First time using sbd and Very Very impressed. Felt tight and explosive out of the hole. Also did hip mobility work at start which helped massively.

Was with lads from powerlifting team today at local gym. I was in and out. They're running some brutal routines so they're there quite a while. Boris sheiko and Jr smolov being one. I'm gonna stick with trusted wendler though. So long as I'm making gains each month I'm Happy.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

"Too many wait till their lifts are big enough" That's what GP said and That's what I said tonight. If I want to lift heavy I gotta do it. Ain't gonna do it for me!

so went into it fired up as hell. Was meant to be 531 but Felt like I had a pb so I did 331 to save energy.

130 x 3

150 x 3

165 x 1 main work done

175 x 1

187.5 x 1 pb!






192.5 x fail. Into knees then no more. Will Smash that in four weeks though!

Felt Bloody brilliant. Didn't even Feel that hard as I was in complete and utter nutcase mode!

fronts 3x5

55Kg

Done. Good times!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Found you. I used to follow on the strength forum site but haven't been on in a long time. I will have a catch up.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench.

Warmups then

75 x 3

85 x 3

95 x 1

95 x 1 (misloaded )

105 x 1

107.5 x f. **** off chest, couldn't lock it though.

No 112.5kg pb attempt Today. Just Got the 107.5 up.

Sling on

107.5 x 1

115 x 1

Stopped there as no spotter and struggled getting off pins.

Paused Bench

95 x 1

100 x 1

No more. 100 was solid!

skulls 6x10

27.5kg

Gonna Start doing paused work on Sundays instead of today. Pointless doing it after normal heavy (for me) pressing. So I'll do deadlifts Sundays plus paused Bench. That way I Should be fresh and benefit more. Felt shattered by time I Got onto it today.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Merry Christmas to you all!
> 
> Strange this year as I've not had a two week break from lifting. Would Feel **** if I did! This week is a deload so gonna do Oh press Thursday then squats and deadlifts at weekend before hitting it hard again next Monday.
> 
> ...


They are some nice goals to set yourself. I think if you have a clearly defined set of goals it make your training far more focused and organised. I set myself a goal last year of getting to 14 stone and I just kept chipping away at it week by week and sure enough I got there. A lot of people lack direction and just muddle about from one thing to another but you clearly have a plan and I wish you luck. :thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> They are some nice goals to set yourself. I think if you have a clearly defined set of goals it make your training far more focused and organised. I set myself a goal last year of getting to 14 stone and I just kept chipping away at it week by week and sure enough I got there. A lot of people lack direction and just muddle about from one thing to another but you clearly have a plan and I wish you luck. :thumb:


Cheers pal. Like you say it's best to have something to work towards.

You with team solid?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

In your opinion what would be the sort of lifts you would expect to see in a Masters competitor at the 74kg division? To be clear, at a low-level competition.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been with team solid for about 6 months now and things are going well.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> In your opinion what would be the sort of lifts you would expect to see in a Masters competitor at the 74kg division? To be clear, at a low-level competition.


What are your lifts at the minute? best thing to do is check 2012 & 2013 gbpf masters results.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good to see you still smashing it mate, shame about your injury just before your comp.

When's the next one?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Get in! Another pb today. Over the moon!

squats

Warmups and stretching followed by

115 x 3

130 x 3

150 x 1

160 x 1

167.5 x 1 pb

170 x 1 pb

Didn't even Feel that hard. Probably helped my nose tork and mates slapping my back. Also told depth was bang on so no complaints there.

Sldl 2x5

110kg

Done! I deffo have 180kg in me. I stopped at 170 because I was fecking tired as you can imagine. Roll on four weeks for another 1rep round!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Good to see you still smashing it mate, shame about your injury just before your comp.
> 
> When's the next one?


April mate. Injury was Just one of those things unfortunately. Expecting big things in April though. :thumbup:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

New 1reps from this wave are:

170 squat

110 Bench

187.5 deadlift

Next week is deload then new totals for third wave are:

160 squat

105 bench

180 deadlift


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

First session back after deload week. Felt sluggish and tired. Running Bench twice a week again as it really helped combined with wendler routine when I was doing it back end of last year. Don't Feel as Strong Only doing it once. So on squats or deads day I'll be adding another Bench session in.

Bench 8x3 at 50%

then 5x5 4board (estimate) at 85kg

Then rope pulldowns 3x12 at 55kg


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> What are your lifts at the minute? best thing to do is check 2012 & 2013 gbpf masters results.


Sorry for delay in replying mate. Been very busy recently and haven't posted so much.

My lifts aren't great, but they are most certainly going up after 4 months of Wendler 5/3/1 training. Let's say that it's a kind of repressed desire of mine to have a stab at a very low-level competition. Perhaps in about a year if I feel like I won't make a complete tit of myself, even at a low level.

Do you think something like a 440kg total might cut the mustard?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Sorry for delay in replying mate. Been very busy recently and haven't posted so much.
> 
> My lifts aren't great, but they are most certainly going up after 4 months of Wendler 5/3/1 training. Let's say that it's a kind of repressed desire of mine to have a stab at a very low-level competition. Perhaps in about a year if I feel like I won't make a complete tit of myself, even at a low level.
> 
> Do you think something like a 440kg total might cut the mustard?


It honestly doesn't matter what total you post. I know I've said it before but youre against yourself up there. Third lift, pb attempt, people cheering you on. That's what it's about.

First comp I hit 420 at 93kg and I was over the moon as I Smashed two pb's


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> It honestly doesn't matter what total you post. I know I've said it before but youre against yourself up there. Third lift, pb attempt, people cheering you on. That's what it's about.
> 
> First comp I hit 420 at 93kg and I was over the moon as I Smashed two pb's


I hear you mate, but I really wouldn't make myself look like a pr1ck, even if I am thinking of a low-level competition. My main problem really is that the weight categories aren't really in my favour, because the nearest ones to me are 66kg and 74kg. 66kg isn't really possible for me, whilst 74kg is pretty heavy for me in that if I really cut properly I'd get to about 70kg. That leaves me in between two weight classes.

For the record I'm natural, not assisted at all.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

From what I have seen these comps aren't all about how much you lift and no one will judge you on that. They are run by people who love the sport and want others to shair in their passion. Everyone is very supportive.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I hear you mate, but I really wouldn't make myself look like a pr1ck, even if I am thinking of a low-level competition. My main problem really is that the weight categories aren't really in my favour, because the nearest ones to me are 66kg and 74kg. 66kg isn't really possible for me, whilst 74kg is pretty heavy for me in that if I really cut properly I'd get to about 70kg. That leaves me in between two weight classes.
> 
> For the record I'm natural, not assisted at all.


Eat like a Viking and Max your category. That's what I'm needing to do


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:
 

> I hear you mate, but I really wouldn't make myself look like a pr1ck, even if I am thinking of a low-level competition. My main problem really is that the weight categories aren't really in my favour, because the nearest ones to me are 66kg and 74kg. 66kg isn't really possible for me, whilst 74kg is pretty heavy for me in that if I really cut properly I'd get to about 70kg. That leaves me in between two weight classes.
> 
> For the record I'm natural, not assisted at all.


compete at what you weigh on the day, its about your lifts mate not competing with others, too many wont compete until they hit this, or hit that, just do it bud, the lifters and crowds are supporting of everyone, no one is ever looked down upon at a comp,thats why PL'ing is such a good sport mate.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. However in any case I really just want to knuckle down properly to another year of Wendler combined with the best nutrition I can manage and then see where I'm at.

But I really do need to do some sort of comp to fulfill my dream.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts

Did what I had to then Got the hell out. Heads not in right place so was a huge effort.

125 x 3

145 x 3

160 x 3


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

How often do you do joker sets?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> How often do you do joker sets?


I do wendler so do 3x3, 3x5, 531 , deload


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I do wendler so do 3x3, 3x5, 531 , deload


Yes I know you do Wendler. Joker sets are an optional addition in the Beyond 5/3/1 book. Basically they are intended as additional sets to the usual sets in the Wendler system in which you attempt to increase your lifts as high as you can go. Inspired by the Bulgarian method and the John Broz system.

For the record, I don't do them either (and I also do Wendler)!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Yes I know you do Wendler. Joker sets are an optional addition in the Beyond 5/3/1 book. Basically they are intended as additional sets to the usual sets in the Wendler system in which you attempt to increase your lifts as high as you can go. Inspired by the Bulgarian method and the John Broz system.
> 
> For the record, I don't do them either (and I also do Wendler)!


Ah Right sorry. I normally do extra work on 3x3 day ie 3x3 + 2x1 dependant on how I Feel. Only reason I Didn't yesterday is because I Feel like crap atm. I Also do them on 531 day. If I Feel like I have a pb on either of those days I Just keep going up and up until I feel I've had enough. Lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cracking session tonight. End of the weeks. Another I ain't doing Jack assistance work though. Will be throwing it all back in next week.

Squats 3x3

110

127.5

140

Bench 3x3

72.5

85

95 Rep pb

Paused

90 x 1

95 x 1

done. Looking forward to getting assistance back in next week.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fcuk sake. The bloody irony! Back was twinging all day and yesterday so ommited deads for Bench. Basically tried to unrack on final set and done my neck in. Can't even turn it! Gonna lower pins next time so I'm pressing it out more. Not good.

Bench 3x5

70

80

90 pb for 5 reps.

Paused

90 x 1

95 x 1

95 x 1 + neck cluster ****!

done. Had to sack off skulls.

Chuffed with pb but not the neck. 25 quid for half hour massage tomorrow to try sort it out!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

On the template which you do, how many times per week do you do deadlifts?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> On the template which you do, how many times per week do you do deadlifts?


Just the one although I do stiff legged on squat day. I Only do each once a week apart from Bench which I've added as a peaking routine upto comp of which I do twice


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Just the one although I do stiff legged on squat day. I Only do each once a week apart from Bench which I've added as a peaking routine upto comp of which I do twice


I do all the main lifts (bench, squat, dead, military press) twice per week, using the Boring But Big template, with the second exercise currently at reps of 80% of training max for a total of 5 sets.

For me this is great for all lifts apart from deadlift which I'm starting to feel is beyond what I can recuperate from. I want to keep doing it still twice per week, but I'm going to significantly lower the weight and perhaps increase reps a little.

I must say that I've become a big fan of Wendler 5/3/1 training. I'm only on my 5th cycle but I'm already stronger than I used to be.


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

i am bit amateur you guys, but for me stronglifts 5x5 made a hell of an impact on my strength instead of training theses moves once a week

but i only got to 102,5kg 5x5. dont know if it works for stronger individuals


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tns said:


> i am bit amateur you guys, but for me stronglifts 5x5 made a hell of an impact on my strength instead of training theses moves once weak
> 
> but i only got to 102,5kg 5x5. dont know if it works for stronger individuals


5X5 is a Very good routine but as you get heavier, squatting 3 times a week can be hell. Also, the fact I powerlift means it's more beneficial for me working in lower Rep ranges. 5X5 propelled my lifts though and for a beginner I'd recommend that or rippetoe starting strength


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Massage. Pfft. Never Went in the end. Ate out instead and did self remedy on neck. It's helped a lot. Ice, heat and a knuckle jabbed into it regularly is the cure.

Anyway, into squats. 3x5. Well Should have been anyway......

105 x 5

120 x 5

135 x 3

135 x 2

Pretty hard tonight. Not done 5reps in 8 weeks so Felt tough. Form wasn't too Great either. I deffo prefer x3 and x1.

Sldl 3x5 100kg. Too easy. 110+ next week.

Side notes is food. Need to Start eating like a powerlifter and stop being a pussy. Chicken sarnies aren't gonna make me a unit. Haha. So gonna boil a load of potatoes tonight and throw in with some tuna and mint for lunch with load of mayo. Time to up my game. Ff milk is Also gonna be introduced next week with shakes as well as my half litre choc milk pwo. A litre a day Should do it! I've 5kg between me and 93kg. I May as well eat like a king and get Strong! Any other good food recipes are welcome!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

100g ground oats from myprotein with whey and peanut butter mate, chuck in odd banana etc, nice clean 700kcals+

Consumed x 3 daily!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> 100g ground oats from myprotein with whey and peanut butter mate, chuck in odd banana etc, nice clean 700kcals+
> 
> Consumed x 3 daily!


Cheers mate I'll do that now. Question too @Jim78. How does your wendler look? Now I'm getting heavy 5 Rep stuff is horrible. Couldn't get 5 other day and had to do 2x5 then 1x3 and 1x2. Do you include 5 reps or Just do 3? ****ing me over big time now I'm on fourth or fifth wave. Still smashing x3 and x1


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench peaking session number 2

8x3 at 55%. Felt better this week. Very snappy and Great explosive form.

Pin press (equivalent of 4 boards) 5x5 at 85kg

Tri push downs 3x15 at 20kg

Solid second peaking session. Enjoying the volume. Look forward to mixing up the assistance with it too in the coming weeks.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Things are progressing nicely. Could we have more videos please :thumb: Its not that I like looking at men lifting weights but I do enjoy your tastes in music.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Things are progressing nicely. Could we have more videos please :thumb: Its not that I like looking at men lifting weights but I do enjoy your tastes in music.


Haha no problem. I have 1 Rep week next week so I'll bang a few up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice one. I took my I-pod to the gym the other day because I sick of bloody gangster rap and all the other crap they play. We had a nice Metallica mix to workout to and I think everyone was glad of the change, and if they weren't; tuff sh1t because I was. Look forward to the videos.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Look forward to the madness. 1 Rep = going crazy!!!!! Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feck me that was hard. Big but boring today I'm afraid. 3 3 1 plus singles

Bar x 2 x 5

50 x 3

70 x 3

100 x 2

110 x 1

135 x 3

150 x 3

170 x 1






180 x 1






190 x 1 pb (or is it.......)






190Kg. Hmmmm. Pass or fail. I'm saying I hitched so fail. Opinions welcome. Also I'm aware of form going to ****. Looks terrible compared to 170 + 180 but it was a pb and hard ****ing work! Personally I Felt it flew off floor then I struggled from knees upward.

That's it. Shake, food, bed.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I totally agree with you comment. The first phase of the lift seemed easy but once the bar passed you knees you sort of folded your self backwards, if that makes sense. It might be what you are calling a "hitch". That being said I think you did well to even move the weight at all, I know for sure the only way I could move that king of weight would be to roll it. Do you ever do rack pulls ? I only ask because I would think they could be useful to improve the upper section of the deadlift. You obviously have no problems getting the weight up off the floor so by not wasting energy on this section of the lift you could really work hard on the knees up phase. I'm sure you power lifters have methods of training to improve this type of thing but I thought I would mention it.

Also what's with the Tottenham Hotspur flag ? Your not a "Closet Cockney" are you ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers pal. Already decided to do rack pulls at 3x3 after main lifts. Like you say I need work on upper part.

And Yes I'm a y** and proud. Haha.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You will have to excuse my ignorance but I know absolutely nothing about football what so ever apart from the fact that the ball is the wrong shape. I haven't got a clue what a Y** is but if it makes you happy then I'm happy.

Good call on the rack pulls. I have been doing them for a few months now and love them.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Catching up in here, looking strong on those deads mate!

What weight class are you trying to get into?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Catching up in here, looking strong on those deads mate!
> 
> What weight class are you trying to get into?


Cheers mate. I weigh 88kg at min so It'll be 93kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cracking session tonight. 531 on bench this evening.

Bar 2x10

40 x 5

60 x 3

70 x 2

80 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 1. Absolutely flew up. Recon 110 1rm is gonna get whooped when I have a bash post comp.

Supposed to do heavy singles now. I'm 6 weeks from comp though so I'd rather work on singles on Paused Bench. No point going balls out tng then being fecked for Paused work. This will be the case from now on on 531 and x3 day. Main work then heavy singles, Paused. All good benching 115 tng then being a pussy at paused.

90 x 1

97.5 x 1






102.5 x 1






comp pb is 90 so I'm Hoping to add a good 15kg to that come 6 weeks time

Sling on to get used to handling bigger weights

110 x 1

120 x 1 joint pb. Left it there as no spotter. Ideally I'd have done 130/140 holds.

Skulls 30kg 6x10

Done. Feeling good. Next session on sat and Hoping to Smash 1 rep squat pb.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers mate I'll do that now. Question too @Jim78. How does your wendler look? Now I'm getting heavy 5 Rep stuff is horrible. Couldn't get 5 other day and had to do 2x5 then 1x3 and 1x2. Do you include 5 reps or Just do 3? ****ing me over big time now I'm on fourth or fifth wave. Still smashing x3 and x1


5s get ****ing hard mate, but its nice when your doing the 5 sets with what your 1rm used to be! just graft mate, learn to really dig the last couple of reps when on the 3rd u want to quit, thats when u need others around and not solo training, i weynt lie mate i hate them, ive failed 5s before and then done 3's and ****ed them....3s and 1s i love....5s....hate!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Cracking session tonight. 531 on bench this evening.
> 
> Bar 2x10
> 
> ...


last few weeks before comp get about mate and make sure your training with other fired up lads!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was one hard session. 531 squat.

Numerous warm ups. Then:

120 x 5 flew up!

130 x 3

150 x 1 done main work

160 x 1 left it at that. Had 170 joint pb in me I'd say

Bench peaking session week 3 60% 8x3. Nice and easy and Very explosive.

Rack lockouts 92.5kg 5x5. Perfect weight

Skulls 3x15 25kg

Sldl 100 2x5

Prowler sprint's 6no. These killed me!

overall a good session with the west riding lads. Lighter week next week then another phase where weights creep up 2.5kg. Starting to consistently hit some OK numbers for me personally


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great session tonight. Feeling strong. 3X3 deadlifts

Numerous warmups then:

127.5 x 3

145 x 3

165 x 3 Rep pb piece of ****

175 x 1 stopped there

Deficit deads 3x3

120

Rack pulls 3x3

100

Bench peaking week 4:

8x3 70kg. Nice and explosive work

5x5 90kg pin press

3x12 25kg skulls

Chuffed with that session. Good to train alongside sob and Scott in team. Need to do this as much as I can leading upto comp. Just as cost issue as gym is 7.50 a go tonight. Got free pass so was Grand.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

How come your gym is so damn expensive?? That is a hell of a lot of money!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> How come your gym is so damn expensive?? That is a hell of a lot of money!


Just how it is. That or 30 a month I believe. It's Why I train at home


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Just how it is. That or 30 a month I believe. It's Why I train at home


30 quid a month is already reasonable.

Personally I prefer training in a gym - apart from having access to loads more equipment than my old home gym it's also nice just to see other lifters and swap a few words. Nice also when you get the odd gym bunny popping in also.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench. Tough session today but worth it in the end. No major volume as I do that on my peaking session. This is Just wendler I ain't doing Jack routine.

Bar x many x 2

50 x 3

70 x 3

75 x 3

85 x 3

97.5 x 3pb!






97.5 x 1 paused

Wanted two more but I was smashed after pb

Done. Nice and simple. Peaking program is going up a notch next week so I'll be Happy doing lower volume on these days.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Do you always do bench press paused at the bottom?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you always do bench press paused at the bottom?


I Only do it on final working sets so it gives me practice for comp. Starred this a few weeks ago as comp is 5 weeks away now


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was Bloody hard work! Reaching my limits in strength now on squats doing 3x5. Last wave I had to finish with 1x3 then 1x2 as opposed to 1x5. This wave was even harder. Will see how I get on x3 and x5,3,1 then decide if to Keep weight the same in next wave. Seem to Smash the above but x5 kills me.

Squats supposed to be 3x5

105

120

Then 137.5 2x2 and 1x1. Killer!

sldl

3x5

110kg. Joint pb and piece of **** (once I Got first one moving) so I'll up that next week.

Nearly 5 weeks til comp so gonna Start cleaning diet up and stop eating **** all the time. Also go drink free for a month so Hoping to see good results on the platform


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What total are you hoping to achieve for comp?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> What total are you hoping to achieve for comp?


May 2013

squat 160

Bench 90

deadlift 170

April 2014.......

squat 175

Bench 105

deadlift 190

Nice little 50kg gain


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts today. Feeling Strong on these now. Off work with head fcuk as per so Got my **** down to gym to mingle with other people and get out of bloody house.

Numerous warmups. Very much in the zone today. A lot of aggression and hunger

135 x 5

155 x 3

172.5 x 1

180 x 1

No attempt at 190 pb. Gonna leave this for the platform in 4 weeks time.

Deficit deads 3x3

120Kg

Rack pulls omitted due to time constraints

Bench peaking program week 6

6x3 at 80kg. Feeling weak on this!

Accessory work omitted due to time ****!

good session overall. 190Kg deadlift is deffo there come comp day!


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Subbed, similar weight and lifts to me, but a much better squat!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

paullen said:


> Subbed, similar weight and lifts to me, but a much better squat!


Cheers for subbing. My squat has rocketed tbh. Jan 2013 I was Only doing about 110 for 1 and depth was questionable. Just a load of practice I guess


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Good stuff! I'll keep an eye on your training schedule, I'm determined to nail squats!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The best way to squat more is to squat more.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fcuk me did I need that. Feel so much better for getting a decent workout in me.

Diet has been appalling. Literally two meals a day so no doubt strength was gonna suffer. I've three weeks though to sort it out. Positive I'll be back where I was in ten days so no issues. Gonna sack off all assistance and concentrate on compounds now for two weeks. Squats every other session now otherwise I've Only one session left before testing my opener. Same with Bench. Deads are fine as kept on top of them......hopefully.

Worked up to 80% on both today as opposed to 90%. Squats were tough but I Got there.

3x3

100

115

130

Bench. Each Rep Paused. I'll be back up to par on these soon enough too.

3x3

85Kg.

Done. Pasta bake in the oven. Enough of this not eating ****e. Time to pull myself together and crack on.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Is that your next comp, 3 weeks?

I'm sure your strength will get back up once you start eating properly again, what's happened lately to stop you?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Is that your next comp, 3 weeks?
> 
> I'm sure your strength will get back up once you start eating properly again, what's happened lately to stop you?


Got bipolar which has flared up mate so knocked me off track.

Yeah comp in three weeks. I'll know in a week or so where in at. Would like a coach again but you need money to do it. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah man. Nice mild garage. weather is on the up. Can't beat it.

So deadlifts today. As I'm three weeks out and I've missed a few weeks I'm going off advice and doing an a, b split. Tonight was deadlifts Only. Workout a is Squats and Bench. Today was Also wendler 3x3 day but I lowered volume slightly to stay fresh. Next week will be 2x2 then week after 1x1 testing opening lifts. Felt really really good tonight though. 80% and powerful as fcuk.

110

130

150

Excuse the noise but exhaling near the top has really helped my lift. That and taking a huge breath at start and not ****ing about.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good squat session but meh on Bench.

x2 rep week this week. Next week is 1rep opener test week so I've gauged what they're gonna be from today's session.

Squats x 2

100

115

130

145 any advice on depth? I'd say it Looks OK....... touch and go though.

145Kg Squats: 




Bench x 2

60

80

90

92.5 Feeling weak as fcuk on Bench at min. Lost the plot.

92.5Kg Bench: 




So based on that, my opening lifts will be as follows for squat and Bench:

Squat 150

Bench 95

I'm then Hoping for squat 165, 170

Bench 97.5, 102.5

Over those two that Would give me +22.5kg from previous comp. Just need to nail deadlifts on Thursday now and set opener for that. Hoping for +20kg on that


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good squat session but meh on Bench.
> 
> x2 rep week this week. Next week is 1rep opener test week so I've gauged what they're gonna be from today's session.
> 
> ...


Depth is fine mate. Good luck with the comp:thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not the session I wanted before testing openers next week. x2 week this week

Deadlifts

100 x 3

120 x 2 belt on and Feeling aweful

140 x 2 terrible

160 x 2 beltless for some stupid ****ing reason. Belt on two before was digging in so bad. Beltless felt terrible. I wont be doing it again.

Well disappointed with this today. 170 opener isn't Looking as comfortable now Let alone joint pb of 187.5.

does anyone else find that they need to losen their belt on deads as opposed to Squats? mine is lever you see so have to get screwdriver out. Is it Just cos I'm a fat ****. Don't really wanna be ****ing about this late in the game but I May have to.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Went with mindset to do Squats and Bench today. Legs Still sore though so sacked it off.

Was about to not bother at all then thought **** it. May as well crack on with Bench. Paid dividends in the end.

Firstly I worked up to my opener. Last week I struggled with 92.5 so I was dubious about 95. Absolute piece of ****. As it was so easy I Went for my second. 100Kg. Not too bad either! Certainly helps when my head is in it and I can get worked up.

so based on that, on the day I'm gonna hit 95, 100 and 105. I won't be training Bench now until next Friday when I'll work upto opener again. Squats Tuesday and deadlifts Thursday then I'm done.

Hopefully my Pause on Bench is long enough! Please shout up if not.

95Kg Paused bench: 




100Kg Paused Bench:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely buzzing. Just blown Squats out of the water! As with Bench I was working up to my second attempt.

warmups, then

100 x 1

110 x 1

130 x 1

150 x 1 first lift but camera didn't work!!!!!

150 x 1 again

150kg squat: 




165 x 1 second lift but camera didn't work!!!!!

165 x 1 again!

165Kg squat: 




that 165 is a +5kg comp pb. I'm gonna go for 180 as a third lift on the day and I'm gonna ****ing get it!


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome work! Keep it up.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

paullen said:


> Awesome work! Keep it up.


Cheers. Eating like a loon at the minute trying to pack some size on for comp. It's definitely helping!


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Ah wish I was bulking! Feels great eating and watching the weight go up. I'm trying to cut for the summer, first time my abs are starting to show since I was a kid, not helping my squats though!

What's your weight at the mo?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

paullen said:


> Ah wish I was bulking! Feels great eating and watching the weight go up. I'm trying to cut for the summer, first time my abs are starting to show since I was a kid, not helping my squats though!
> 
> What's your weight at the mo?


Weight is 13,11. I was 13,6 Sunday. Lol. Allowed to go upto 14,10 so eating like a starved t Rex.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice. The extra cals are bound to help the lifts.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts. Still aching from Squats but gave it a blast.

Pro's, I worked upto my second attempt without huge bother.

Con's, my form is ****ing terrible!

anyway. Numerous warmups then singles

100

110

130

150

170 opener

170Kg deadlift:

DhGbYni2KcM

180 second +10kg comp pb

180Kg deadlift:

epZpDSPlGPY

Managed to sort my belt out. Just Put it high up around my ribs and it's lovely a tight for me to push against. Gonna Smash 190 gym pb at comp.

So overall a good week. Worker upto second lifts in each and know what I'm doing for each one. Gonna relax now. Will do light work mon and Tues then That's it. Done all I can do. Just gonna eat as much as I can and stay positive


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Light session tonight and last one before comp. Worked up to about 50-60% or so of opening lifts at 3x3

Squats

70

Bench

50

All done. Trained hard and done all I can do. Just need to carb up now and stay Strong. Really Looking forward to it now then starting my new journey afterwards


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

150, 160f, 160f (racked too early then didn't get deep enough which was a gutting -10Kg from joint pb )

95, 100 , 105f +10kg comp pb. Failure on tricep lockout. Thought I had the ****

170, 180f (had me stood locked out for ages and I hyperextended so failed) 180 good lift. +10kg comp pb

So +10kg in end. Bit disappointed especially with squat as I Absolutely ****ed the weight . Live and learn though


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Still gutted I failed this for depth.....

Rob Squat 3:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

First session back. Decided to get serious and team up with dig.

Blowing out of my **** after this session having Only done reps of Max 3 for past month or so. Like any routine though I'll work into it and be reyt as rain after a few sessions.

Squats. Down to do 120 3 sets x 6 reps but as a feeler and to alter if grinding too much.

Bar 2x5

50 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 6

120 x 6

120Kg Squats: 




110 x 6

Paused Squats. Supposed to be 3 x 4 at 110 but legs like jelly so had to knock it down

100

100

100Kg Paused squats: 




100

Sldl. No issues here

Bar x 5

50 x 5

70 x 5

100 2x6

first one done then. Feeling tired. Gonna go have a few beers now and Enjoy myself with Mrs and friends. New diet starts Monday so need to get a load of **** down me!


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Use Wendler 5 3 1 training programme and the lifts will fly up!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Noodles1976 said:


> Use Wendler 5 3 1 training programme and the lifts will fly up!


Used that for four months and they did. Need a change though as I was stalling


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Major leg doms today. Two days after and all that......

Chest today. Felt really good. Getting out of the bath was interesting. 

Flat Bench

Bar 2x8

40 x 6

60 x 5

75 3x6

Felt good. Last two reps I was starting to get tired but fine really.

Wide grip. Never done this before so took a punt with weight. Felt good and had a few more reps left in me

70 2x5

50 x 10 no issues

Skulls 3x12

25kg was moderate and last couple felt heavyish.

Food gone down well today. Varies depending on if training or not but Got a load of food prepped so no issues.

Will do a weigh-in tomorrow and monitor over coming weeks.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So what's the plan now mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> So what's the plan now mate?


Got someone training me mate. Weighing about 88kg and on different macros for training and non training days. Says I May initially lose weight but after that it shoukd be clean weight I Put on. Said the more muscle I get the less bf I'll carry. So basically lean bulk to 93kg and hit some heavy numbers


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Am weight 88kg. Bang in the middle of my class


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bit of a **** session today. Back has been aching a little today but thought I'd give it a blast. Bailed half way as didn't want to risk ****ing it up. Nothing serious Just tightness but in the past it's turned to spasms so didn't want to risk it.

Deads

warmups

bar x 5

50 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 3

135 2x6

supposed to be 3x6 but had to listen to body and call it quits

135Kg deadlift: 




Defefit deads. Also had to omit due to the above.

Chins amrap in 5 mins

First set is shown in vid. Weight was not an issue so I was gutted to have to bail.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

So have you given up on the Wendler system?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> So have you given up on the Wendler system?


For now Yes. Guy training me is taking me in a new direction. Happy with how wendler Went and made good gains. Started stalling near the end though


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Went down the land of weird accents to train with Jim today. Good session even though Paused nearly killed me.

Squats

Bar 3x6

60 2x5

80 x 5

100 x 3

110 x 1

125 x 6

120 x 6

Rob 120 x 6: 




115 x 6

Paused 3x3

110kg 2 sec count

these were bang on this week as Jim did the count

Sldl

60 2x5

100 2x8

100 x 8 SLDL's: 




slight bend in knees on these but not a choice as hammies are short. Felt it in back of legs and ass so all good.

On paper it looked quite easy but those last couple of reps on Squats were a killer.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy **** that was good. Hard but good.

Bench.

Bar 2x7

40 x 5

60 x 5

85 x 4

85Kg Bench:

VqWF-LtG8PI

80 x 5

80 x 5

Wide grip Bench

75 x 5

70 x 6

50 x 16

skulls with 1 min rest at 30kg

13

11

9

Done. Absolutely loved that. Triceps are on fire now and chest has given up. Shake now then some chicken and rice to finish off. Jobs a good un.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 2 done! Deadlifts today and they nearly killed me. Gonna Start going to gym and doing them. Better atmosphere etc. Need to get some aggression back by training with the team.

Deadlifts

wu

bar 2x8

50 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 3

145 x 6

145Kg deadlifts: 




140 x 6 serious struggle with last two

135 x 2. Fail! Should've been 6.

Defefit deads

120 2x6. Fine until last couple of reps.

5kg chins 4x4

****ed off I didn't hit 6 on 135 but I was finished. was gonna losen belt but I Should Start dropping fat on the diet I'm on so I'll persevere.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What a great session. Super chuffed. Was dubious as I had a few beers last Night and woke up with a hangover. Decided to go to actual gym instead of train at home. I Just can't get the intensity deadlifting at home anymore. Made music and atmosphere in gym which really fires me up.

Deadlifts. Did these off a 1inch mat as unsure of dia of weights. Felt about right.

Bar 2 x 8

60 2 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 3

140 x 1

155 x 5 rep pb

140 x 7

Deficit deads

130 x 5

Bent over rows. Oops. Should've been x8 and x15 but ended up x13 and x7. 60/70Kg. Will know for next time. Super rubbish at these!

chins x6, 4, 3 with 5kg

Job done. Can't believe how good deads Went up. I was fired up as hell and had couple of people from team there which helped. Also had a lad Come over to me after and say how impressed he was with how I was flying them up. Deffo trying to use hips a lot more now.

Just gonna chill now and get some food. Next up, Bench Tues and Squats Thursday. Should've been Squats today but can get fired up doing these at home so no issue.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feck me that was hard. Really hard. Every last Rep felt like my last before failure.

Bench

Bar 2x10 40x5 60 x 3 75x3

90 x 5

90 x 5 bench: 




85 x 5

70 2x7

Cgbp 40 x 5

60 x 5

45 x 11

skulls 35 x 14, 5, 1

No rest between

Barbell front raises 15 x 12, 9, 6

Got a slight niggle in my back. Really tight around right and side. Cramps up when I take a deep breath. Recon it's because I'm all tense. Gonna get a shower and chill out. Fingers crossed It'll be reyt in morning and I can hit Squats on Thursday.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cracking session today. Back is feeling much better than it did so Got in garage and did bench

Bar 2x8

40 x 6

60 x 3

80 x 2

95 x 4+ (4) pb

95 x 3+ (3)

72.5 x 8+ (10)

cgbp 3x5

65Kg

Skulls 15, 10

40Kg

Front raises 2x10

25kg

All done. Super chuffed with that session. Diet hasn't been great this weekend. A couple of bbqs and beers so That's not great. I'll weigh myself in the morning and see where I'm at.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Back on an even scale now after slightly going mad this morning. Lol.

That was fecking horrific. Hardest session yet. 2.5 weeks since last squatted with Jim. As I was injured last week I did what Should have done then. I was dreading this all Bloody day.......

Bar 2 x 5

50 x 4

70 x 4

100 x 3

120 x 2

130 x 5+ (5) May look like I had more in tank but I didn't. I was shagged






120 x 7+ (7)

2 count Paused

115 x 3

110 x 3

Regular Squats

100 x 10+ (10)

Actually fell over after these. Racked it and legs Went. That plus wretching a **** load. Pussy!

Had to take 15 mins out. Couldn't speak or even walk. Never been that ruined in my life.

Sldl 105 x 10+ (10)

100 x 8+ (8)

Couldn't get any more out of the + sets. ruined!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dunno What's happening but @Dig has Got me kicking the **** out of deadlifts at the minute. great main workout but assistance was a bit meh

Deadlits

bar 2x5

60 2x5

100 x 3

120 x 2

140 x 1

160 x 1

170 x 2+ (4)

Deficit. ****ed up. Should have been 140 x 5+ but forgot and Only did 5 when I could have done 7/8

Went a bit tits up from here:

Bent over rows 70 x 8+ (8)

60 3x10 (10 8 7)

Chins 4xf to hit 20 min. (5 4 4 4)

Biceps are fried now. Deadlifts seem to be flying up in the gym I train in. I Just Let myself go, have a little shout and lift the ****er. Exhaling at the top Also helps massively.

Other bits. Belt is Feeling much more comfortable now as losing a lot of bloat. Bro Also says it Looks like gut is shrinking so all good. Weight is climbing but Only ever ever so slightly. Feeling strong though and making progress so can't complain at all.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feck me that was agony. Secretly loved the bicep curls though. 

Bench

bar 2x8

40 x 5

60 x 3

80 x 2

90 x 6 last Rep grinder

75 2x8 (8, 5) disappointed with this

Cgbp

70 x 5+ (4) Got up 95% then failed

65 x 6

50 x 11+ (11) Just!

Oh press

20 x 5

30 x 4

40 x 6

30 x 8+ (8)

Barbell curls

30 3x10

bar x 13

that was Bloody hard work. On paper I was looking forward to me then it hit me how hard it was. Pumps were insane. Biceps looked quality. Haha. Think I'm turning into a bodybuilder


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was horrific. Sat in fresh air shaking with a headache. Done me over royally. ****ing hate squatting at minute after these past two weeks.

Squats

Bar 2x5

60 2x5

80 x 3

110 x 2

120 x 1

137.5 x 4+ (4) last Rep was agony. PB

137.5 x 4 squat: 




Paused

117.5 x 4+ (4)

115 3x3

Normal 1x10 at 105kg

Off to die now


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hanging after that session. So nearly gave up as it was going terrible but dug in and finished.

Deads

Bar 2x5

60 2x5

100 x 3

120 x 1

140 x 1

160 x 1

180 x 2+ (Only 1 and it was ****ing hard)

152.5 supposed to be 4x6 (6 6 6 4)

First Rep didn't move at all. Literally failed half way up. Was ready to walk off then but stayed and luckily sorted myself out

Chins 10 7 7 6

Done. Wasn't ideal today as deadlift platform was being used so had to go somewhere else with a shrug machine in front of it meaning bicep brigade kept coming in front of me. Is what it is though. They looked shocked that I was actually grafting. Lol.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice journal and lots of videos. Its the first ive every single part. You have another stalker now haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> Nice journal and lots of videos. Its the first ive every single part. You have another stalker now haha


Thanks for following. Appreciate all the support I get. 

Glad You're enjoying the vids too


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Its good for me as im doing some of the same lifts as you but not the weight obviously haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> Its good for me as im doing some of the same lifts as you but not the weight obviously haha


It'll Come. Last year I wasn't lifting anywhere near as much. All takes time


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmmm. Bit of a pants session. Didn't hit what I had to on Bench so a little disappointed.

Bench

Bar 2x8

40 x 5

60 x 3

80 5x6 (6 6 6 4 3)

Oh press

45 x 6

30 x 10

30kg curls for the girls

12 12 8 8

Bar x 16


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dig wins. He's Just killed me. Couldn't finish as was outside garage throwing up like mad

Squat

Bar 2x5

50 x 3

70 x 3

100 x 3

120 x 1

125 4x6 (6 6 6 1! Have a word with myself and Went again. 6) that pretty much killed me and finished me off. Vid is first set. Depth questionable.

125 x 6 Squats: 




Paused Should have been 110 3x5. Did one set then Went outside and threw up all over the place. Felt like death after that so sacked it. Dig wins this week. Not been fully able to hit req'd reps in all 3 sessions. Gonna have a bath then chill the hell out before hitting deads again Sunday doing what I have to!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice workout! Squats looked easy rob!!

Hard work is def paying off


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deads. Felt good today. Was relieved to see some lower weight!

Bar 2x5

60 2x5

100 x 5

120 x 5 as many sets in 25 mins. Did 5. First two were easy then I started to get tired between sets.

Sldl

115 x 6 (grip went)

Rows 3x8 at 70kg

Chins 7.5kg 5 5 6


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench! Tweaked back a little but beside that it was a great session. Getting up to some decent nunbers again now.

Bar 2x8

50 x 5

70 x 3

90 x 2

105 x 1

95 3x3 (3 3 2 literally couldn't lock last rep)

77.5 x 7+ (7 )

60 x 15+ (13)

Skulls were supposed to be 50/45kg. Couldnt get into position though as train on own. Literally couldn't pick it up onto me. So swapped for tri pd and did 30x10 and 25x17

Curls for the girls. Dropset 35 30 25 20. Rest 30 20 rest 20

great session. Feeling strong on chest now. 110 is 1rm and 105 wasnt a huge issue so all good.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice benching mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> Nice benching mate


Cheers pal. My weakest lift but seem to be making progress lately. 115 is the short term aim


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Mines either bench or overhead press that's my worst


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good and bad session. Hit a pb but couldn't do what I had to due to horrific back pumps/spasms

Squats

Bar 2x5

50 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 1

130 x 6+ (8) pb






120 x 6+ (6)

Paused

90 3x5

Regular

100 x 12 (6) due to back playing up. Gutted about this as id have had it after taking confidence from smashing 130

Overall I guess im fairly happy. Pb and all. Actually enjoyed squatting today too. Just find it hard getting fired up for them. When im in there though its all guns blazing.

Shake now then some food. A load of taurine too. Fecking back! Also gonna up cod oil and add glucosamine. Elbows have been killing from squats for a while now. Must be getting old!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deadlifts today. Feeling strong and ready to roll.

Bar 2x5

60 2x5

100 x 3

120 x 3

140 x 1

160 x 4+ (7) had to ask dig about this. Not doing them from dead each rep so dunno if im cheating........

Deficit

135 3x5

Bor

80 3x5

Chins 10kg 4

Chins bw 7

All done. Just concerned about deads as it got flagged up by a mate. Will see what dig says. May be a case of going from deadstop each rep from now on as opposed to how im doing it. Be ****ed with myself if ive made a tit of it for 6 weeks


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

When I get to my last set. I rest for a few seconds between each one now. I reset and go again. But I dont do any comps though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench today. Stuggling a bit mentally at min but I dragged myself in and smashed my pb to pieces.

Bench.

Bar 2x5

50 x 5

70 x 5

90 x 2

100 x 3+ (3) previous best was 1. PB

Bench 100x3: 




90 2x5 (5 4)

62.5 x 14+ (14)

2 sec Paused 1cm off chest 3x5 at 60 55 50

Tri pd

35 x 10

30 x 10

25 x 15

BB curls 5 sets to failure 1 min rest

30kg

10 5 5 5 4


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome Rob! Well done on your PB... def getting stronger on the bench :thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Northern Lass said:


> Awesome Rob! Well done on your PB... def getting stronger on the bench :thumb:


Cheers vicky. Had to force myself in there though. Head is scrambled to **** atm


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers vicky. Had to force myself in there though. Head is scrambled to **** atm


Sorry to hear that! but you got in there and worked hard, thats what matters! Job done!


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Well done on PB mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deads today down in the land of Barnsley with jimbo. Feeling fresh after my week off.

Squats to blow off cobwebs and losen me up. These deffo helped gear me up for deads.

Bar x 5

60 x 5

100 x 3

Deads

60 x 5

100 2x5

120 x 2

140 x 1

160 x 1

180 x 2+ (4) pb

150 x 5+ (6)

SLDL 110 x 5. Felt easy, just dodgy grip so will use straps in future.

Great session. Inspiring to see tuggers pull 260kg. Was ****ing awesome. Really helps fire you up when someone does that.

Also super chuffed with 180kg. Recon 200kg is selling myself short as jim says. 220kg is the target now.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy **** that was hard. Smashed pb but as a result the rest of the workout suffered.......

Bench

30 x 5

50 x 5

70 x 5

90 x 3

105 2x2 (2 1) pb for reps

90 x 6 (5)

80 x 7 (4)

Dissapointed with these. Failure about an inch or two from lockout. As with the 105 everything flies off my chest. It's lockout and midway I struggle with.

Paused an inch from chest

60kg 3x3

Regular

70 x 9 (6) again bloody lockout!

Feeling battered at this point. Triceps want to just give up.

Tri pd

35kg 3 x 11 (9 5 2!!!!!!)

BB curls 40 reps over 4 sets

Done. That was agony. Tri are killing me and I have a ridiculous pump in my delts which isn't pleasant. Early bed tonight to get some rest. Need it after that!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh yeeeeaahhh. Back on track. Best session of my life. Absolutely annihilated by pb.

Deads bar x 5

50 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 1

140 x 1

160 x 1

180 x 1

200 x 1 PB

200kg deadlift: 




absolutely flew up. Felt great as you can probably tell. 

160 x 5 (2) ruined more than I thought.

Sldl 120 x 6

Chins 35 in 4 sets

So so so happy. Thought I ****ed up warmups as the 180 was very sluggish. Dunno if should have gone 120 150 180? Opinions please. In reality I could have gone 190 210. Had to chalk bar up loads. The knurling is absolute terrible. Deffo need to invest in a Texas bar at Xmas and birthday in Jan.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Bloody hell well done geezer


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Thats a big jump from 180pb to 200pb. I like it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> Thats a big jump from 180pb to 200pb. I like it


Did 187.5 a fair few months back but couldn't get above 180 for a bit after. then just smashed it. Cheers!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

EASY!!!! F**KER

love it :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha. I was quite animated


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Haha. I was quite animated


Physicking one self up is always the way!!  - my turn for a Deadlift PB tomorrow!! Looking for 120kg x 2


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Northern Lass said:


> Physicking one self up is always the way!!  - my turn for a Deadlift PB tomorrow!! Looking for 120kg x 2


Feck me thats strong!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Feck me thats strong!


Might slap my face and get really angry:laugh:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You totally destroyed that 200kg deadlift. I would say you have 210 in you easily, if not more.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

aad123 said:


> You totally destroyed that 200kg deadlift. I would say you have 210 in you easily, if not more.


Cheers. It felt fairly easy. Off on hol in 4 weeks so hope to hit 210 before I go away


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers. It felt fairly easy. Off on hol in 4 weeks so hope to hit 210 before I go away


I don't see why not.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeeeeaahhh. Pb time.

Bench

Bar 2x8

40 x 5

60 x 5

80 x 3

100 x 1

110 1x2. Previous 1rm 110kg. YES!!!!!!!!

110kg x 2 bench: 




90 x 6

80 x 8

2 board cgbp

70 x 6

60 3x6

In reality I could've done an extra 5-10kg

Tri pd. Oops. Went tits up from here.

40 x 9 (3!!!!!)

35 x 10 (2!!!!!)

30 x 11 (11) wtf. Found strength. Had nothing in me on front two.

Barbell press. 4 sets to hit 40 at 35kg

7 6 5 1 ****ed!

Over the moon with the pb. Assistance struggled a bit after bench but dig says it isn't a huge issue so long as I'm hitting main work. All coming together brilliantly at min. Just need to sort my squat out.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Yeeeeaahhh. Pb time.
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


Nice PB , but it looked **** easy!! I think you def have more in you


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Might slap my face and get really angry:laugh:


I look forward to the face slapping video.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Back after some much needed time off. Split with Mrs in July and it sent me round the twist so needed a lot of time out. I'm back now though and ready to make some gains. Down from 90kg to 84kg:

Well fcuk me sideways. That was torture.

Squats bar 2x5

60 x 5

90 x 2

102.5 4 x 6 agony. Can see me putting on some timber by keeping that up. Always used to 3x5 or 3x3 or 1x1 so this is a massive shock to my body. Last reps are killer but hopefully with a good diet I'll pack on the size.

Calf raises 102.5 3x6

DB lunges 10kg each hand 3x6


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Am weight 84kg


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Are you the rob with the YouTube channel?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> Are you the rob with the YouTube channel?


Yeah I'm the one who gets a bit giddy on YouTube. Haha


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Yeah I'm the one who gets a bit giddy on YouTube. Haha


Good to have you back, similar lifts.

Inspirational


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> Good to have you back, similar lifts.
> 
> Inspirational


Thanks very much. Means a lot. I had to sell all of my gym gear as I moved out of my home.

Joined a gym now and running more of a routine to pack on size as opposed to singles. I'll get the camera up and running when I test some 1 reps in 5 or 6 week though.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Thanks very much. Means a lot. I had to sell all of my gym gear as I moved out of my home.
> 
> Joined a gym now and running more of a routine to pack on size as opposed to singles. I'll get the camera up and running when I test some 1 reps in 5 or 6 week though.


Like


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

nice to have you bck mate. what routine are you running now?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

jjdlennon said:


> nice to have you bck mate. what routine are you running now?


Thanks pal. I'm just running a ppl 80's style routine atm. It's 5x5 / 4x6 which I've never ran before so expecting some gains. I want to put on size and this seems to be the way to go about it.

Push 5x5

Bench

Oh press

Dips

Pull 5x5

Deads

Rows

Chins

Legs

Squats 4x6

Calf raises 3x6

Lunges 3x6

I liked wendler 531 but didn't put on much size. Best thing is when I had a coach 8 weeks prior to having a break. I like the look of the cube though so may run that in the new year. For now though it's back to basics to get some size on me.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bench tonight. Struggled with 5x5 at 70kg last week......

All 5x5

Bench WU 20 20 40 60 x 5

Sets 72.5. First two were sloppy. Trying to lower too slow and not explosive enough at the bottom. Sorted it out and last 3 sets flew up!

Oh press

35

Dips

Overall I'm happy with that. Strength is coming back. As im not lifting gbpf anymore (will be bpu next year

If I compete) I've decided to run a prohormone called hdrol. Should see me good for a few lb of weight gain as well as strength. Start of second week on it and pumps are starting in my back. Will get some taurine to keep it in check.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was horrific. Having read the main side of hdrol is horrific back pumps I didn't do the sensible thing and get taurine in. Even worse is that I won't be able to get any until Monday now so squats are gonna batter me on Saturday.

Pumps so bad I couldn't actually train my back. All should have been 5x5.

Deads 130 2x5 1x1 had to stop

Rows sacked off all together as couldn't bend down.

Chins 5x5.

So only plus is that it's working. Up a good few lb but will weigh properly on Monday am.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Try holland and barret for taurine.

Failing that, cheap energy drinks, plenty of water and bananas


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Am weight 84kg


Am 85.7kg


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

nice work love a good strength routine


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> nice work love a good strength routine


Thanks very much. Will take a while to get back to where I was but I should well surpass those figures in 2015


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

robc1985 said:


> Thanks very much. Will take a while to get back to where I was but I should well surpass those figures in 2015


That's the attitude pal get them numbers up! im chasing a total of 640kg next meet one day I will hit the 700kg!! :rolleye:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> That's the attitude pal get them numbers up! im chasing a total of 640kg next meet one day I will hit the 700kg!! :rolleye:


LIKE!


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

How long is your ph cycle and do you have to do pct? Hdrol is good


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

6 weeks pal. At the start of week three I'm moving over to the dark side though....... basic test e cycle for ten weeks bridged with 3 weeks of hdrol. Obviously switching feds from gbpf to bpu


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Get the fook in. Just absolutely beasted squats. Firstly when warming up, a lad I know told me to widen my grip and narrow my stance. Also told me to go low bar and get wrist wraps on.

Low bar is a huge struggle though. As soon as I got to 100kg I physically couldn't get it off the rack. It just felt like it was gonna fall off my back or break my wrists. Even at 70kg I nearly lost it off the back of me. So at that stage I reverted back to high bar. I kept the narrower stance though with wider grip and it worked wonders. hips are immobile as **** and felt it going through quads more and I was getting loads of depth. I can see a big number coming up if I stay this way.

So true 1rm 170kg. Estimated 1rm after 5 months of nothing heavy 140kg. Today's work 3x1 at 90/100%

Bar x 2 x 5

70 3 x 5

120 x 1 absolutely flew up

140 3 x 1 piece of ****. Absolutely over the moon. I'd say my true 1rm is about 160 atm. Cant complain at that at all.

Reverse hypers 3x10

Seated ham curls 45kg 3x8

Done! Absolutely loved that session. Form felt tight and solid. So good to be lifting heavy (for me anyway) again. ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Another cracking session. Max bench today. Estimated 1rm is 100kg.

Decided to play around with feet but kept flat In the end and usual grip.

Bar 2x5

40 x 2 x 5

60 x 3

80 x 1

90 x 1

100 3 x 1 oh yeeeeaahhh. Was gonna call a spotter for second and third set but they flew up tbh so didn't in end.

Tri rope pd 6 X 10 at 30kg

Rear db raise 3 x 10 at 6kg

Lat pd 5 x 8 at 75kg

Will up weight on everything next week. Explosive as hell off chest, it's just lockout that's weakest point. Hoping benching twice a week will see to that though. Overall a great session


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 2 - Heavy lower day - Deadlifts

So the plan was to work at 90-100% at 3 x 1. Estimated 1rm was 170. Just took the **** out of it. Lol.

40 x 2 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 1

140 x 1

Now I should have gone 152.5 here and done my working sets. I was curious though as to how far off 170 I was. So.....

160 x 1

180 x 1

Done. Was gonna do 190 x 1 (it was in me) but biceps started to ache so didn't want to risk it.

Hammy curls 45 3x6 ****

Reverse hypers 3x10

Done. So that's my big three lifts annihilated when guessing my 1rm. Lol. From now on though, no Billy big bollocks. I'll simply start at 1 rep at 90% and then see how I feel for other two. Whether that means staying at 90 or going 95/100% we will see. Deffo good alternating heavy squats and deads weekly though so I don't get burnt out. Absolutely loving going heavy again.

Next sessions will be tomorrow or Tues then Thursday and sat.

original estimated 1rm

Squats 140

Bench 100

Deads 170

New estimated & comp bests at 93kg

Squats 160 / 160

Bench 105 / 100

Deads 190 / 180

Like I say I'll do first set at 90% then see if I have 95 or 100 in me.

Diet has been **** this weekend as per. Struggling to get fluids and food Down me as body clock is all over on weekends.

Weigh-in tomorrow so will see where we're at. So far I'm 7 lb short of my heaviest but my waist is a lot smaller so can't complain. Gbpf class is 93kg and bpu 90kg. At this minute in time I'm just concentrating on getting some pbs and will worry about weight at a later date.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 2 upper power day.

Get in! Power days are a flying atm.

Estimated 1rm 105 up from 100 last week

Bar 2 x 8

50 x 5

70 x 3

80 x 1

90 x 1

95 x 1 felt heavy and wobbly

100 x 1 absolutely flew up. So much that I got super bad cramp in my back for 5 mins. Felt like a warmup!

105 x 1 went up like a rocket! Lad who spotted me said I looked surprised at myself. I was a little tbh as it felt light as ****!

Tri rope pd 6 X 10 at 35

Lat pd 5 x 8 at 82.5

Rear db flyes 3x10 at 10

I can see a 112.5kg pb attempt in 2 weeks time if I carry on like this.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Paused Sqwaaaaats. Light explosion day

bar 2x5

40 2 x 5

80 10 x 2

First two sets felt heavy. Absolutely ****ed it after that though with 2 sec pause. Beltless and sleeveless. Prob use sleeves in future though.

Ham curls 5 x 5 at 50kg.

Done. Nice steady session.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Off work with mind **** again so dragged **** to gym to try clear it a little.

Another quality session. Estimated 1rm 160kg

Heavy squat week 3

Bar 2x5

50 x 5

70 x 5

100 x 3

120 x 1

140 x 1

150 x 1

160 x 1

Piece of ****. First time going over 150 in well over 6 months. The weight felt absolutely fine. I flew out of the hole like I just had a bar on my back. Just not completely smooth all the way up. What was ****ing hard was unracking, walking out and re racking. I was all over and it felt really ****ing heavy. I reckon it's because I'm not used to having heavy weights on my back so I think as I do heavy squats every other week it'll help. I'm gonna put it out there and say my true 1rm is 180kg which is a +10kg pb!

Ham curls 3x6 at 55

Reverse hypers 3x10

Struggling with food as low mood so having to force it down. It'll settle in a few days though as per and I'll be grand.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

****ing nightmare session. Come out if it with a frigged thumb and ruined elbow.

Benches all taken so couldn't get on one. Therefore had to do flat Dumbbell which I hate which has injured me.

Working sets 3x6 30kg

Reverse db flyes 3x10 at 10

Tri pd 6 X 10 at 35

Sacked lat pd as elbow is an absolute agony.

Gonna go home and rest. Gutted about today as I was off for a bench pb but can't be helped. A week off heavy lifting may do me good. Will go again next Tuesday for big bench but if busy will go on a weds instead in hope of it being quiet.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Light explosive lower day today

Deads.

Working sets

10 x 2 at 50% = 90kg

Ham curls

5 x 5 at 55kg

Done. Nice and simple. Heavy deads day coming up on Monday so will work up to 180/190 before weighing up if 202.5kg pb is in me.

Weigh-in in morning. Diet been fairly good. Just need to try get a little more in me. Upping calories with evoo and peanut butter. Mate at work said yesterday that im filling out so obviously doing something right. Just need to keep going


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heavy lower day

Gym was heaving when I got there so couldn't do warmups as I'd have hoped due to not many plates being available. Also ****ted my knees warming up with bar which Fecking hurt.

Bar 2x8

60 x 2 x 5

100 x 3

110 x 2

140 x 1 heavy

160 x 1 felt horrible and heavy

190 x 1 flew up remarkably. Got myself physched up for it which helped.

200 x 1 joint pb. Bar felt like it was going to the left slightly and lockout was a little tough but I did it. Recon with a bit more adrenaline running I've got 210 in me. 220 is the aim come spring

Hams 3x6 at 60kg.

Reverse hypers 3x10 horrible. I was battered by this point!

Job done. Loving the 1rm work and alternating between squats and deads. Certainly keeping me fresh. Next up, heavy bench tomorrow or weds. 110kg pb...... (want 120kg come spring)


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Upper body power day. Bench

Bar 2 x 10

50 x 5 (felt like a feather)

60 x 5 still feeling super light

80 x 1

90 x 1

100 x 1

110 x 1 joint pb! Fecking flew up. The heavier it is, the tighter my form is

115 x 1 pb. Boom! Over the moon. Lowered it slow and controlled then exploded up. It absolutely flew off chest and stuck ever so slight at lockout. I've got 117.5kg in me. Maybe I'll have to revise that 120kg come spring!

Tri pd 6 X 10 at 35

Lat pd 5 x 8 82.5 (up next week)

Rear db flyes 3x10 at 12.5

DONE. Loving the power days. Next up, 10 x 2 Paused squats on Thurs. Still not managed to get a 8 X 3 50% explosive session in yet either. Really noticing the benefit of assistance work though. Particularly happy as I've ate frig all today due to being up all night as well as today ****ting through the eye of a needle.


----------

